# Really Simple Skeeter Pee



## jcook5003 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Guys-

I'm brand new to this whole winemaking thing but I just wanted to share with you all what I was doing right now.

I have been reading lots of problems people have using Lemon Juice from the grocery store to ferment. So I decided to try a little different route since it's so cheap. 

I also didnt have a slurry from previous wine so I was disadvantaged there too.

My local grocery store has an all organic section and they just had all natural lemon and lime juice on sale for $1 for 16 oz. bottles, it has no preservatives and has some pulp and stuff in the bottom of the bottle.

So heres what I wanted to try since Skeeter Pee is said to be the easy to make drink as soon as it's done summer wine. 

SkeeterPee the Josh Way

1. Poured 4 each 16oz. bottles of all natural lemon and lime juice in my primary.

2. Created a syrup with 16 cups of water and sugar

3. Added 3/4 tsp. Tannin, 6 tsp yeast nutrient, 2 tsp yeast energizer

4. Added water to make 5.5 Gallons.

5. Crushed 5 campden tablets and added them to the must.

I set it aside for the night and tomorrow I plan on adding 2 packets of EC-1118 yeast and see what happens. I figure I have about $15 in the whole thing so if I ruin it ehhhhh what am I really out.

I will keep all you guys posted so you can see if it works or epically fails. 

Stayed Tuned!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't have trouble with sp taking off. If not from a slurry I hold off with some of the lemon juice until fermentation is underway.

You do not need 2 packs of yeast. Lalvin EC-1118 is a vigorous yeast capable of handling up to 18% alcohol.

Keep it warm and well airated and you will be fine.


----------



## Arne (Mar 10, 2011)

Make a starter for your yeast. A cup or so of warm water, a little yeast nutrient and energizer and some sugar. Get er fermenting and add a cup or so of your must. Let it ride a couple of hours or so and if fermenting good, add another cup of must. When it gets going good, dump it into your must. She should take off without any trouble. This lets you know your yeast is good and also lets the yeast get used to the must. Arne.


----------



## BobF (Mar 10, 2011)

Arne said:


> Make a starter for your yeast. A cup or so of warm water, a little yeast nutrient and energizer and some sugar. Get er fermenting and add a cup or so of your must. Let it ride a couple of hours or so and if fermenting good, add another cup of must. When it gets going good, dump it into your must. She should take off without any trouble. This lets you know your yeast is good and also lets the yeast get used to the must. Arne.


 
This is good advice and is exactly the way I start mine. I have a different name for it though - I call it 'Angel Sweat' (sorry, Lon)


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

BobF said:


> This is good advice and is exactly the way I start mine. I have a different name for it though - I call it 'Angel Sweat' (sorry, Lon)



Ewwwwe...... I hope it's not from their armpits (I hear angels have feathery armpits and they don't shave, it just wouldn't be natural).












I'd probably call the stuff that collects on the outside of a well chilled glass on a humid day, Angel Sweat. We're a creative bunch if nothing. Cheers!


----------



## jcook5003 (Mar 11, 2011)

So again in an effort to make things totally dumb newbie friendly I pitched my yeast this afternoon after simply hydrating it in warm water for 15 minutes.......I'm happy to report it's foaming like crazy and we all know what that means!!

Will keep you all posted here....I'm very much looking forward to drinking my first batch of pee.


----------



## Catfish (Mar 11, 2011)

Great post. Can't wait to hear how it turns out


----------

